# First DSLR purchased



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys

Ive got myself a DSLR for the first time - a 2nd hand Nikon D90, body only. I've just purchased a seperate Nikon 18-105mm lens which should arrive soon. Now, I'm very new to the world of photography but really wanna get into it and see way at I'm capable of. Wha other essentials should I buy? I don't wanna be forking out £100s if I can avoid it as I wanna learn first the basics etc. I'll need some other basic accessories like memory cards etc. What kind do you recommend and where is the best place to purchase from? Also, camera bags? Anything else, lens filters, hoods etc? Just to get me started. I won't be looking to buy any further lenses any time soon and will work with the one that I have bought. Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

A nice stand comes in handy,look for bargains on ebay or even amazon,if i am buying new i always get good deals on amazon.SJ.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

The camera + lens will get you started, as said above a tripod is a worthy addition to your gear.

For a bag, consider the LowePro range - I picked a haversack style one up on the net at a good price, plenty of room for a few lenses and loads of small stuff too. :thumb:


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I use 7 day shop sd cards in my canon & so far not had any problems (5yrs) but make sure you buy the class 10 ones as you need the write speed


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mymemory.co.uk is good for memory cards
WEX Photographic for accessories
Morris Photographic for bags
Park Cameras are good too
There is a big photographic show at the NEC last week in March where you can get some bargains if you are close


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Tripod is a must if your planning on landscape photography, if your interested in portrait work then a good flash and reflector, if it's motor sport a fast long lens and studio work a good set of studio lights. It all depends on what your interested in.

But the best bit of kit is your imagination. Get out and photograph everything and anything until you know what your interested in.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I did a days course walking in London with a pro photographer learnt so much about composition and got my camera off auto!


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

When I was a kid I remember an old guy telling me all I needed was my imagination and a willingness to try what I wanted. 

I still don't follow the rules but I enjoy what I do & I've sold a few photos so they can't be that bad lol


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. Well I've just picked up a few bits online. What do you reckon?

Tripod





Couple of memory cards from mymemory.co.uk
Cheap ebay leather hand grip strap
Cheap lens hood
Neck strap
Cheap spare battery
Remote shutter

Bag
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111348755212?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Is a flash a good investment? I'd quite like to try out some night time photography. Thanks.


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

https://www.talkphotography.co.uk/

Good forum for photography and like DW can tempt you to spend money


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Ravinder said:


> Is a flash a good investment? I'd quite like to try out some night time photography. Thanks.


Yes, consider one of this leads too - good to be able to move the flash off camera axis.

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=off camera flash lead

See, we've got you spending more cash already.......:wave: :lol::lol:


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

For nearly the same price you can get a wireless trigger that you can add to at a later time and extend it to fire camer, studio light or off camera flash. 
The list never ends.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advise chaps. Can't wait to start snapping.


----------



## Peter K (Mar 20, 2009)

Pity I did not see this thread sooner, after a long period of back problems, I have had spinal surgery and can no longer carry DSLR kit. I am keeping my compacts and getting rid of my heavy kit. this is what I have
1 Nikon D200 Body 1 Nikon Battery grip 1 corded remote control
1 Nikon D80 Body 1 remote control
1 Lowepro and 1 Tamrac holster type bag
1 17-55 2.8 Nikon lens with 3 Hoya Pro 1 Filters and Tamrac filter case
1 18-200 VR1 lens with 3 Hoya Pro 1 Filters and Tamrac filter case
1 55mm 1.8 Nikon lens
3 Lens cases
1 SB80 Nikon flash
1 Redsnapper Tripod, 1 Redsnapper monopod 1 Hama travel tripod
1 Lowepro D200 Stealth Reporter Bag

I would want to move this lot all together and not split


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Ravinder said:


> Thanks for the advise chaps. Can't wait to start snapping.


UV filter to screw on the front of your lovely Nikon lens.
Then god forbid, if you ever scratch the front of your lens, you'll only have to replace the filter.
Buy a Circular Polarising Filter too to boost colours and reduce reflections

The Hoya Pro1D range of filters are superb optical transparancy and very thin.
Other ones will probably range from £20-£50

I'd see this as your first 'essential' buy.
If you scratch the proper front element of your Nikon its stuffed - an expensive repair or you might even end up buying a replacement lens.

Lowepro rucksack style bag is what I've got
A Rocket Blower dust blower to clean the mirror when the lens is off.
Nikon remote trigger (£20)


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advise guys. I have bought several goodies over the last few days. Waiting for them to turn up so I can start playing. 

Peter k - some nice goodies there. I've pretty much bought everything over the weekend 

Thanks for the advise on the filters. I may take your advise and get a uv filter just to get me started and to protect the lens as you mentioned.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

nog said:


> https://www.talkphotography.co.uk/
> 
> Good forum for photography and like DW can tempt you to spend money


I'm on there too, lots of tutorials.


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

I do allot of photographs and I would suggest purchasing the 50mm f1.8 fixed lens. I have a canon and it take some sublime photos, and it costs £80. The photos and the bokeh effect are very good, you have been advised on bags, Tripods etc. I would possibly get a lens cleaning kit. Amazon do then for about £15 and the 50mm lens can be had for around £100. You'll be glad you invested in the nifty 50. I did a cousins weddings and the photos were superb.

HTH


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. I have purchased a standard nikon 18-105mm lens to get me started. I can worry about other lenses further down the line but thanks for the advise. I'm going to the usa later in the year so may pick one up there for a cheaper price. 

I've just bought a cleaning kit for it today from Amazon


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

The 50 is a great lens but is more suited to full frame, the equivalent for dx like yours with a 1.5 crop factor is the 35 1.8dx. I have used both on my D300 and now having a D3 full frame the 50 is my most used lens on it. Canons have different crop factors to Nikon and will give slightly different fields of view.

To the human eye the 50 on ff and 35 on dx are the closest to being the same perspective.

A simple test is to pick an object, a head shot is good for this. Start wide open at 18mm and fill the frame, take the shot then zoom out to 35 50 85 and 105 each time filling the frame like your first shot then compare them and see which seems more natural. 

Have fun.


----------

